# Wave-Datei mit JLayer abspielen



## Ralph-Uwe (6. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Programm geschrieben, das mit Hilfe von JLayer mp3-Dateien abspielt.
Das klappt auch reibungslos.

Leider ist der Versuch eine wave-Datei abzuspielen gescheitert.

Unterstützt JLayer das Wave-Format nicht?


Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Ralph-Uwe


----------



## HaBaLeS (9. Sep 2007)

Wave kannst du über die java sound api problemlos abspielen.
von javazoom gibt es auch eine SPI api, die spielt mp3, ogg und wav, da sparst su dir die formatweiche. Wenns um spiele geht solltest du mal einen blick auf die openAL implementierung von java werfen.


----------



## Guest (11. Sep 2007)

Danke für Deinen Hinweis, werde ich mir mal ansehen.
Weißt Du auch, ob es  eine Anleitung mit Beispielen in deutsch gibt?

Ralph-Uwe


----------



## HaBaLeS (11. Sep 2007)

In Deutsch kenne ich keine Doku dafür, aber für SPI iss hier ein einfaches Beispiel
http://www.javazoom.net/mp3spi/documents.html


----------



## Ralph-Uwe (13. Sep 2007)

Danke für Deine Hilfe, klappt alles gut   

Ralph-Uwe


----------

